# NH weather



## Dodgesnofiter (Sep 8, 2010)

Is it me or has this been a long warm fall waiting around for snow. Despite only being Nov 6th, I am ready. May this also act as a start up for a NH weather thread. Good luck to all this winter. Southwestern NH here.


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

agreed, i'm south of you, and waiting also.....


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

looks like might be getting cold very soon


----------



## Dodgesnofiter (Sep 8, 2010)

unhcp said:


> looks like might be getting cold very soon


Yes and some dunkin donuts commercial snow(flakes) coming tonight. I have to remember it is still only November.


----------



## Dodgesnofiter (Sep 8, 2010)

Flake falling here in Richmond, NH. First flurries of the year. Yay.


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

It is way too early for snow. I still have about 20 fall cleanups to do. The leaves just now got to the point the customers consider it ok to start cleanups


----------



## Dodgesnofiter (Sep 8, 2010)

Jguck25 said:


> It is way too early for snow. I still have about 20 fall cleanups to do. The leaves just now got to the point the customers consider it ok to start cleanups


There is something wrong with people. They wait till the last leaf drops to call for cleanups and the first snow storm to pick someone to plow. Amazing.


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

Dodgesnofiter said:


> There is something wrong with people. They wait till the last leaf drops to call for cleanups and the first snow storm to pick someone to plow. Amazing.


It is definitely frustrating. But what I was talking about is that I have fall cleanups that are scheduled all year, been doing them for years but the customers always say it is too soon to do it until about now, and they all want them done by thanksgiving. So I have a couple weeks to get them all done. If I show up too early I get the "what are you doing?!? There are still leaves to come down!" And then three days later "where are you?!? The leaves need to be picked up!"


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

Has anyone gotten prices from Portsmouth for bulk salt?


----------



## Dodgesnofiter (Sep 8, 2010)

Jguck25 said:


> Has anyone gotten prices from Portsmouth for bulk salt?


I haven't. But being on the other side of the state I just use Cold River in Swanzey.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie (Feb 1, 2009)

Weather Website Ventusky

Best Options and Views I've Found ...

It does all planet earth and can zoom in locally

(date has to be updated each time you open the web site)

when it opens set the "calendar days"on the lower left to todays date (change date)

then click and drag New England to the center then zoom in

then select any choice from the list on the left for your desired view and info (excellent choices)

https://www.ventusky.com/?p=22;139;1&l=temperature

or this one is zoomed in already

(date has to be updated each time you open the web site)

https://www.ventusky.com/?p=39.2;-72.2;4&l=temperature


----------

